# Mf8&Dayan new 4x4x4 On WitEden



## WitEden (Sep 8, 2010)

*Mf8&Dayan present, a new design 4 by 4.


No hidden layer, and new spring structure.

On WitEden:http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=173*


----------



## oval30 (Sep 8, 2010)

yes!!


----------



## Chrish (Sep 8, 2010)

Is the 6$ shipping safe and relatively fast (2 weeks)? Because I'm not paying more than what the cube is worth to send it my way..

edit- If it's worth mentioning, I live in Canada.


----------



## oval30 (Sep 8, 2010)

i believe so, but to be sure wait for witeden's response


----------



## oval30 (Sep 9, 2010)

so anybody buy this yet?


----------



## Chrish (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm ready to as soon as I get some more info, lol. I wanna know if it's worth waiting for another store to store it.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 9, 2010)

ordered 1


----------



## Senkoy (Sep 9, 2010)

Damn, i just got a LanLan. Maybe i would have waited for this one had i known. Oh well, that LanLan is pretty good.


----------



## Chrish (Sep 9, 2010)

Eh, ordered one. Figured I could order now and get it sooner, rather then getting an answer in 1-3 days and probably order it the same way anyway.


----------



## WitEden (Sep 10, 2010)

Add video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Keu4afzMNRM

http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=173 have added video.


----------



## oval30 (Sep 10, 2010)

this looks cool


----------



## Chrish (Sep 10, 2010)

Unfortunately it's massive.


----------



## oval30 (Sep 10, 2010)

i have relatively big hands so its allright


----------



## theace (Sep 12, 2010)

How does it compare to the lanlan 4x4?


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 12, 2010)

Once you add in shipping it costs almost exactly the same as the ones you can order from hknowstore.com and you can get them in white there. Are they available in white from witeden.com?


----------



## deadalnix (Sep 14, 2010)

WitEden said:


> Add video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Keu4afzMNRM
> 
> http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=173 have added video.



Man, you shouldn't write that big !


----------



## Chrish (Sep 16, 2010)

Does Witden email you when they ship your purchase?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## CuberMan (Sep 17, 2010)

awesome!! I will buy it soon..


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 17, 2010)

If WitEden happens to read this,

I ordered two Dayan Lingyuns on Monday but it has yet to be shipped. When will it be shipped?

Also to anyone else who ordered from them recently, have they shipped your orders?


----------



## Chrish (Sep 17, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> If WitEden happens to read this,
> 
> I ordered two Dayan Lingyuns on Monday but it has yet to be shipped. When will it be shipped?
> 
> Also to anyone else who ordered from them recently, have they shipped your orders?



I made an order last friday without notification of shipping, hence my question a few posts back.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 17, 2010)

Chrish said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > If WitEden happens to read this,
> ...



If you login to your account at WitEden you can check your order status. Mine still says unshipped


----------



## Chrish (Sep 17, 2010)

Ah. I didn't make an account.


----------



## theace (Sep 17, 2010)

How much shipping do those guys charge?

EDIT: Dang. I can't really afford this one right now. I'll but it when it's on Lightake. The shipping to India is kinda expensive as well...


----------

